# Schwarzweiss Bild über S-Video bei Intel GMA X3100

## root_tux_linux

Hi Leute  :Smile: 

Ich hab das kleine Problem, dass wenn ich den z.B. Fernseher über S-VHS (S-Video) an meinem Laptop mit Intel GMA X3100 anschliesse das Bild beim Fernseher Schwarzweiss ist.

Ich hab sogar versucht den Fernseher mittels "Adapter" über VGA ---> S-VHS anzuschliessen, jedoch seh ich da nur ein gefalcker.

Weiss jemand wie ich ein farbiges Bild über S-VHS bekomme oder wie ich VGA ---> S-VHS nutzen kann?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wie sieht das Kabel aus?

S-VHS auf S-VHS oder S-VHS auf Scart?

Sebastian

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Wie sieht das Kabel aus?
> 
> S-VHS auf S-VHS oder S-VHS auf Scart?
> ...

 

S-VHS auf S-VHS.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Dann guck ma ob du im TV und am Rechner das PAL Format konfigurieren kannst. Du solltest bei beiden PAL-B/G nehmen.

Das könnte es vielleicht erklären, sonst würde ich auf falsches Kabel tippen.

Sebastian

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Dann guck ma ob du im TV und am Rechner das PAL Format konfigurieren kannst. Du solltest bei beiden PAL-B/G nehmen.
> 
> Das könnte es vielleicht erklären, sonst würde ich auf falsches Kabel tippen.
> ...

 

Kabel ist richtig und Fernseher auch.

Die HTPC Kiste neben dem Fernseher ist auch über S-VHS zu S-VHS angeschlossen und dort ist das Bild farbig. Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin das in der HTPC Kiste eine Nvidia 9400 GT steckt.

Beim Laptop kommt nur S/W  :Sad: 

----------

## astaecker

Der Intel-Treiber verwendet immer NTSC, es sei denn, man gibt ihm etwas anderes vor. Prüfen kannst du das mittels:

```
xrandr --verbose | grep TV_FORMAT
```

Um PAL zu setzen, folge der Anleitung im Gentoo Wiki.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Funzt beides nicht.

Habs mit dem Eintrag in xorg.conf versucht und mit xrandr --output TV --set TV_FORMAT PAL; xrandr --output TV --mode 1024x768.

Das Bild ist weiterhin S/W.

Aber Kabel ist korrekt, TV auch sonst würde der HTPC mit Nvidia Graka kein farbiges Bild liefern.

Hat noch jemand ne Idee?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat noch jemand ne Idee?

 

xf86-video-intel-2.6.99.903 ausprobieren  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Hat noch jemand ne Idee? 
> 
> xf86-video-intel-2.6.99.903 ausprobieren 

 

Tut sich auch nix  :Sad: 

----------

## Ruad

Das Problem hatte ich mit meiner Intel-Graka (allerdings unter Win) auch mal. Hab mich auch elendig lang durch alles gewühlt.

Stand damals war, dass die Graka entweder VHS (oder so ähnlich) unterstützen muss oder aber tatsächlich das Kabel "besser" sein muss. Beides hatte ich nicht und so hab ich das Thema stecken lassen.

Anlaufpunkt damals war bei mir diese Seite: http://www.tv-out.de/probleme.html (und von dort weiter im Netz)

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Das Problem hatte ich mit meiner Intel-Graka (allerdings unter Win) auch mal. Hab mich auch elendig lang durch alles gewühlt.
> 
> Stand damals war, dass die Graka entweder VHS (oder so ähnlich) unterstützen muss oder aber tatsächlich das Kabel "besser" sein muss. Beides hatte ich nicht und so hab ich das Thema stecken lassen.
> 
> Anlaufpunkt damals war bei mir diese Seite: http://www.tv-out.de/probleme.html (und von dort weiter im Netz)

 

Wie gesagt der HTPC hängt mit dem selben Kabel am Fernseher und dort gehts.

Hab aber nen Thread in nem Ubuntu Forum gefunden, in dem einige das selbe Problem haben mit PAL Fernseher und der Intel Graka. 

Ich werd den Laptop mal beim Fenseher meiner Schwester testen.

Trotzdem danke.

----------

